# Actual Weight of Saint M810 Crankset?



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

Sorry if my retarded search skillz bother you...but i simply cannot find an "actual" weight for this crankset, just a bunch of mentions that its "150 grams lighter" than the previous version, which means nothing since that the manufacturer saying it.

I was bored last night as i am waiting on a couple more parts before i can complete this build, so i weighed a bunch of crap. Included in the crap was a brand new FSA Gravity Light crankset intended for this bike and while I dont care too much about weight, was surprised that the whole set came in at 1002 grams (bolts, BB, arms, ring, bash, etc). 

Because i live in SoCal and looking the part at the trailhead is more important than how you actually ride on the trail, i figured I may as well get the new Saints instead cuz it would at least look kewler. So...i then got to wondering just how much heavier the new M810 crankset would actually be compared to the FSA Gravity Heavys??? I bet less than a 100 grams heavier at most but thats just a guess

thanks in advance


----------



## One_Speed (Aug 3, 2007)

Your guess is close. When all else fails, sicklines.com 
170 arms w Single ring w bash and 83mm BB and bolts = 1073G

2009 Saint FC-M815 170mm 83mm Crank Arms 2009 762g
2009 Saint 83mm Bottom Bracket Cups 2009 89g
2009 Saint 83mm Bottom Bracket Sleeve 2009 7g
2009 Saint 36t Chainring 2009 70g
2009 Saint torx30 Chainring Bolts 2009 10g
2009 Saint Honeycomb Bashring 2009 135g

About 100g heavier than slx, Pretty sure the double came in at 999g


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

One_Speed said:


> Your guess is close. When all else fails, sicklines.com
> 170 arms w Single ring w bash and 83mm BB and bolts = 1073G
> 
> 2009 Saint FC-M815 170mm 83mm Crank Arms 2009 762g
> ...


thanks....hmmm, what do you mean the double came in at 999 grams? you mean the double M810 and if so, why would it be lighter?

i would be looking at the M810, 175mm arms, but a double so while the BB might be a couple grams lighter cuz its not an 83mm, i would also need the small ring....

please let me know if i am missing something obvious

cheers


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

FYI When comparing the 09 cranks with the 06 saint cranks you notice the metal is a wee bit narrower.....I think shimano just overbuilt the Saints in the Beginning and now back it off a little but it is still super strong


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> FYI When comparing the 09 cranks with the 06 saint cranks you notice the metal is a wee bit narrower.....I think shimano just overbuilt the Saints in the Beginning and now back it off a little but it is still super strong


indeed...in truth, cranks made out of pixie sticks would be strong enough for this girl, i just want to look cool as an e-rider and the saint cranks are sweet lookers


----------



## One_Speed (Aug 3, 2007)

FoShizzle said:


> thanks....hmmm, what do you mean the double came in at 999 grams? you mean the double M810 and if so, why would it be lighter?
> 
> i would be looking at the M810, 175mm arms, but a double so while the BB might be a couple grams lighter cuz its not an 83mm, i would also need the small ring....
> 
> ...


DOWH, I should have worded that better.

I was comparing the double slx (999grams) to saint. About 100g difference. Like shimano claimed.

The weights are for a single ring saint w 83mm BB. So add on your granny weight and reduce for the bb, probably still around 1100g.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

FoShizzle said:


> indeed...in truth, cranks made out of pixie sticks would be strong enough for this girl, i just want to look cool as an e-rider and the saint cranks are sweet lookers


even if the saints were ugly I would ride them...stiff stiff cranks


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

One_Speed said:


> DOWH, I should have worded that better.
> 
> I was comparing the double slx (999grams) to saint. About 100g difference. Like shimano claimed.
> 
> The weights are for a single ring saint w 83mm BB. So add on your granny weight and reduce for the bb, probably still around 1100g.


that sounds about right...i will probably do it as that pretty trivial amount of weight overall and it will make the chicks dig me more i think.

my gravity lights are still in the box so will probably get a decent chunk of change for them too

cheers


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> even if the saints were ugly I would ride them...stiff stiff cranks


yep...plus, i had a saint 810 rear der and shifters laying around for this project so matching cranks is very logical :>)


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

FoShizzle said:


> yep...plus, i had a saint 810 rear der


That derailer is like the terminator. You can crash through buildings and walls and the derailer is unscathed and keeps going. Kind of sucks cause you can never upgrade. I've busted the cable clear out of it at SoMo, but I'm sure the rocks that the derailer hit did not get away unscathed.


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

Jayem said:


> That derailer is like the terminator. You can crash through buildings and walls and the derailer is unscathed and keeps going. Kind of sucks cause you can never upgrade. I've busted the cable clear out of it at SoMo, but I'm sure the rocks that the derailer hit did not get away unscathed.


good to know...

in my OCD, in addition to being bored, i had an SLX rear der and Saint (med cage) available in my garage, and was happily surprised that the Saint was lighter so definitely a "what the heck" scenario - same went for shifter comparison when i weighed them (ie, Saint lighter than SLX)


----------



## loamranger (Oct 26, 2006)

actual weights for Saint Double:

BB 106
Bash/Drive side 702
Arm 270

Total 1078g


----------



## loamranger (Oct 26, 2006)

Saint bash only 120g


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

ryates said:


> actual weights for Saint Double:
> 
> BB 106
> Bash/Drive side 702
> ...


thanks

the sicklines info is confusing to me for sure now but i suppose it maps up to your weights more or less...they just grouped parts differently

--> your BB is about 10 grams different so that doesnt confuse me

--> your Bash/Drive side I assume includes both rings then?

so with the non driveside arm, at 270 grams, the ENTIRE setup (2 rings, bash, arms, crank bolt, bottom bracket) scomes in at 1078 grams, right?

all this weight weenie talk is very ghey but its now for the principle of it! plus, if < 100 grams difference it justifies me buying more crap


----------



## loamranger (Oct 26, 2006)

yes, total with double rings is 1078g.....you can drop it to 1000g with BBG guard which looks better in my opinion and only costs about a tener including postage from US. You need to fit some washers under the bolts though if you are going to fit the BBG guard due to the different thicknesses.....about 1mm should do.


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

ryates said:


> yes, total with double rings is 1078g.....you can drop it to 1000g with BBG guard which looks better in my opinion and only costs about a tener including postage from US. You need to fit some washers under the bolts though if you are going to fit the BBG guard due to the different thicknesses.....about 1mm should do.


thanks ryates!

wow, the FSA Ghey Light cranks seem gheyer by the minute!

cheers


----------



## Rajder (May 19, 2009)

I was wondering...Is SLX a good crankset for DH/FR?or should I wait and get money for Saint?Maybe any other cranksets in price of SLX and worth attention?
I don't want to make a new topic so I asked here.Any help would be great


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

If looks are what your after..
how bout a set of the new anodised RaceFace Atlas FR's?
The Red and Blue ones look sick
There light and just as stiff as the saints to


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

Nick_M2R said:


> If looks are what your after..
> how bout a set of the new anodised RaceFace Atlas FR's?
> The Red and Blue ones look sick
> There light and just as stiff as the saints to


yeah, they are pretty cool. i am just a shimano whore now i guess. plus, i alreaady have the pretty saint rear der and shifters to match...and i have a custom Saint lycra bib being made which is dope!


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

Two sets weighed myself (both identical weights)

2009 Shimano Saint (M810) 170mm cranks w/ 68/73mm bb, chain ring bolts, spacers = 850g


----------

